# CPC W/3 yrs Orthopedic exp



## Jessie1 (May 4, 2012)

Hi my name is Jessie, I currently have three years of orthopedic ICD9 experience and limited CPT experience.  I am seeking a position that will allow me to prove my skills to an employer that is looking for a bright, hardworker, and a go getter.  I haven't had the chance to grow as a coder and am looking for that opportunity. I currently live in oregon but willing to travel, relocate etc.


----------



## westawski (Jun 1, 2012)

*Plastic Surgery CPC*

Hi Jessie,
Our practice is in search of a CPC who is motivated.  We are a solo Plastic Surgeon Practice interested in growing - but need someone who is COMMITTED to doing a great job at coding and billing - plus the follow up.  We are in the suburbs of Philadelphia - horse country.  So, if you are interested in trying out the east coast, give us a call.  We'd love to speak wtih you. 
Look forward to hearing from you.
Joni Westawski 
Bryn Mawr Aesthetic Plastic Surgery
267 939 9825


----------

